# Pregnant....



## hayley x

FACEBOOK FRIENDS PLEASE DONT MENTION THIS ON FACEBOOK OR TO REAL LIFE MUTUAL FRIENDS...

I'm not due AF until the weekend but OH was telling me I'm stressy like when I was throughout my whole pregnancy with Alex :blush: so for some reason I decided to do a test and I've now had 4 :bfp:

I know a lot of people will judge. I am NOT trying to replace my angel thats not possible nor would I want it to be. We only :sex: twice, not til 7 weeks after I gave birth. I'm shocked to say the least. I havent a clue what I'm to do. :dohh: ...I like to think Alex wanted us to have a baby brother or sister for him but its soon after losing him. Do I go doctors and tell them or will they think I'm crazy!! :shrug: ARGHHH...

So yeah thats my news... :blush:

And please can I use this thread to tell you all how greatful I am for your support throughout my time on BnB your all lovely :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Huge congrats hun :) of course you will never replace Alex but I'm sure he will have wanted you to carry on and be happy but just to make sure you never forget him x


----------



## princess_bump

oh sweetie, congratulations darling to you and your OH :hugs: of course no one would ever judge you or see you as replacing your beautiful alex :hugs: def. go to the doctors and start the ball rolling honey, and as always, we're all here for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## baby.love

The biggest congrats to you and your OH x


----------



## WTTMommy

awww :hugs: Congratulations honey. You don't have to worry about being judged by us. 

I would look for a doctor who is understanding... some doctors can be real asses. :hugs:

Congrats again on your :bfp:


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrats hun!!!! Im sure no one will judge! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Im so happy you for you!!! Congratulations! Noone is going to judge you and you dont have to worry about going to the doctors, noones going to think your crazy at all. Your a very brave and strong woman and alex will be proud of his mummy and daddy. :hugs:


----------



## coccyx

Many congratulations. Of course you are not replacing him, room in your heart for a sibling for him. Does not mean you will ever forget him. Take care


----------



## polo_princess

Oh wow ... massive congratulations hun :hugs:


----------



## samzi

omg congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations sweetheart, Alex will be so proud to have a baby brother or sister. *hugs*


----------



## babystar

NOOOOO no ones gonna judge you!!!!! No ones even gonna suggest you are trying to replace your angel not at all!

I think its fantastic news :) absolutely chuffed for you :):)

:hugs:


----------



## Barneyboo

:happydance:Congrats its wonderful news x x x x


----------



## HoneySunshine

wow!!!

Huge congratulations to both you and OH XXX


----------



## ames_x

Nobody would ever think that hun. Hugeeee congratulations x


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats!


----------



## BlackBerry25

No one will judge you!! and of course no one will think you are trying to replace Alex. You are such a great mommy. :) It will be nice for you to have something happy to look forward to. Congrats to you and your OH!


----------



## helen1234

what lovely news hun:hugs:, no-one will judge you at all, they will be sooooo happy for you, Alex has a great big smile on his face he's sent you another angel.
goto the docs and be proud.
xx


----------



## twiggy56

awww sweetheart! huge congratulations!!...im sure Alex wouldnt even dream that you were replacing him! 

infact, im sure he would be absolutely gushing with pride and excitement for his lovely mummy! A mummy always has plenty of love to go around her children! And im sure Alex is more than happy to share his wonderful mummy with his little brother or sister :)

Be happy my lovely, its an amazing time and i wish u all the luck in the world!! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## hayley x

:cry: what would I do without all of you. I was so worried what people would think, but you've all said such wonderful things and I feel 'happy' to be pregnant but obviously worried too. xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

wow congratulations, fantastic news. :yipee:


----------



## hekate

huge congrats! you are a very strong woman! wishing you, bean and you partner all the best!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations hun
This is meant to be i see this as a special gift from Alex, he has sent you this from heaven.
x


----------



## hayley x

Pinkgirl said:


> Congratulations hun
> This is meant to be i see this as a special gift from Alex, he has sent you this from heaven.
> x

:cry: I hope so, I would hate to think he is upset with me. We wasnt planning on TTC til September time so I'm gobsmacked. Also... obviously not everyone believes... but I went to see a medium last week and he was convinced I was pregnant I'm stunned!!! 

xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Congratulations doll to you and ure OH doll :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Congratulations Darling :hugs: xxx


----------



## missjacey44

Awwww congratulations hun! Im so happy for you! Im sure noone will judge you or think you are trying to replace your little angel alex :hugs: x


----------



## alice&bump

omg hun i got a tear in my eye when i saw that!! i'm so so so happy for you!! noone's going to judge you at all - i think its wonderful xxxx


----------



## NewYearNewMe

No one should judge you honey - I think its great news - Baby Alex is shining down on you both. Best wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx :hugs:


----------



## Raggydoll

I'm so happy for you and your OH. Congratulations. 

Nobody will judge you hun, you deserve so much happiness. Your beautiful angel Alex is watching over you.

:hug:


----------



## missy123

oh my god hun im delighted for you,ive always thought of you and sent you love and prayers hoping for something to ease your pain,this just might be it..i know alex is unreplaceable but maybe a new baby can keep your mind off the horrible few months you have had,you deserve happiness hun and Alex would really want that for you and his dad xxxxxxxx


----------



## ~KACI~

I had a smile on my face when i saw this, massive congratulations!! You deserve this more then anyone.
If anyone judges you then then are obviously not a parent, because no parent for one second would believe that you would try and replace Alex. 
Massive congrats to you and your OH, Alex would be proud :hugs:


----------



## bluebell

That's wonderful news :D Congratulations to you and your OH!! 

xx


----------



## T'elle

i think its a gift hun! i think Alex is so proud of u and he knows how much u still wish he could be here today, and your going to be a great mummy to your two precious little ones! i wish you all the luck and happiness, no one is here to judge you i think your so brave what you have gone through!! Gd luck hun and take care of yourself!!! xxx :hugs:


----------



## Pops

That has just given me the biggest smile I have had on my face for days :hugs:

I am absolutely over the moon for you sweetheart, you deserve it so very much :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Mumof42009

you deserve this soo much hun congrats to you and oh xx


----------



## ChloesMummy

That is amazing news hun, you really deserve this x


----------



## Sparky0207

So happy for you honey :hugs:

Alex would have loved a baby brother or sister, im sure of it. You will never replace him, that goes without saying, but a brother or sister for him would be amazing! You know they will always be safe with their angel brother watching over them.

Biggest congratlations to you and your OH :wohoo:


xxxxxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Big congratulations to you and your OH xx


----------



## natasja32

Oh wow....Huge congrats hunny!!! Im sooooooooo happy for you!! Alex will be so proud hunny. Im in shock....:dohh: Wishing you happy and healthy 9 months sweetie.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Congratulations hun! I'm sure no one who knows you would judge its obvious just how much you love your son. Seems like this :bfp: really is a gift from him. Take care xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Well if anyone judges you they can darn well keep it to them selves I say!!!

Nothing nobody will ever replace Alex hes in your heart forever and ever and you have every right to have had sex 100 times to conceive your 2nd child.

Congratulations hunny

I wish you every bit of happiness you deserve

Im sure you will have a few ups and downs with anxiety so I hope everyone here will support you through this also.

Again congratualtions I am so pleased for you sweeties

x x x x


----------



## dawny690

Hayley Im so happy for you hun. Obviously no-one would ever judge you, we all know how much you love Alex and you always will, obviously Alex wanted you to have this gift as a present from him so that you can be happy. I honestly couldnt be happier for you and richard :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Lyns

Awww, Hayley we haven't chatted but I've followed your story and I could'nt be happier for you. 

As Wobbles said be damned with anyone that judges....you're going to be a Mummy again....and that is just wonderful...full stop!! 

Huge congratualtions sweetie...I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy and a happy gorgeous baby, you so deserve it xxx


----------



## hayley x

:cry: pass me the box of tissues!! You girls are absolutely AMAZING!! I really dont know what I would do without you. Your all so supportive and are good at saying what I want to hear hehe!! Thank you for all your lovely comments :hugs: xxxx


----------



## DiddyDons

OMG Hayley, this is fab news! :happydance: So pleased for you babe! I dont think anyone will think your trying to replace Alex, we all know that would never happen, but being an angel mummy myself I know and understand why you feel like that!

I hope you have a smooth and boring pregnacy :happydance:

Donna x x x


----------



## orange-sox

OMG HAYLEY!!! Congratulations to you, Richard and Alex, it's fantastic news! It's a sign, Alex is looking over you poppet, he just wants to a be a big brother :D :hugs: 

We all know you're not trying to replace Alex, a mother can never replace a child... :hugs:

xxx


----------



## calm

I am really happy for you xxxxx


----------



## chel27

OMG hayley!!! its really true....im sooooo excited for you :cloud9:awesome news :happydance: and no one has any right to judge you....i think thats great news...has brought tear to my eye...us april girlies are always here for you babes xx


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so happy for you! Congratulations! I know we really haven't talked, but I have seen your story and I have been thinking of you and your family frequently. I am so sorry for your loss of Alex. This is a true blessing! Congratulations again! :hug:


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations hun! Don't worry at all, no one will judge you, and no one will think you were trying to replace you wonderful Alex. Go see your doctor as soon as you can and I am sure they won't think your crazy either. :hugs: Once again, congratulations!


----------



## LovingYou

Aw congrats!!


----------



## todteach

I'm so incredibly happy for you! :happydance:congrats!:happydance:
Go to the doctor to get some medical support too. No one will judge you hun. I'm so thrilled for you guys!


----------



## etoya

Congrats!


----------



## NeyNey

Congratulations hun:hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

This baby is a gift from Alex to his wonderful parents. *hugs* you deserve all the happiness in the world!


----------



## eclipse

I agree that I think Alex is giving you this gift!!! I'm sure he was up there going, hey, pick them, DO IT NOW!!! LOL Seriously, the biggest congratulations in the world for you. :D


----------



## celine

I think its an amzing gift :) Congrats you definatly deserve this *hugs*


----------



## FEDup1981

This is wonderful news! Im soooo pleased for u, and you dont have to justify urself to any of us. Congrats to u and ur OH, and i hope u have a healthy & happy 9 months :cloud9:


----------



## Kota

I'm another one who's followed your story and think you've shown the most amazing strength over the last couple of months. Your little angel has sent a present from above to his mummy and daddy,to help ease their pain, he knows he can never be replaced, he just wants you to be as happy as you made him. I honestly believe that. Congratulations to the 3 of you. xx


----------



## ZoeBunny

Awww this is wonderful news honey, I'm over the moon for you guys :hugs:

Alex will know he isn't being replaced, he will always know the love in your heart and the memories of those few precious days you spent as a family, but the cuddles and kisses which you can't give him he can now let another LO share with him, which is the most beautiful gift in the world. 

You both deserve it so much, congrats :hugs: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

As I said in our April thread, I got goosepimples reading it, keep well hun, and keep smiling !


----------



## Christine33

congrats hun:happydance:. i can only echo what the others have said. 

Christine
XXX


----------



## lou1979

Sounds to me like its just ment to be!!

HUGE congrats xxxxxxxxxx


:D


----------



## who's_mummy

Congratulations!! You deserve some happy news :hugs:

Gemma x


----------



## BizyBee

Huge Congrats! No need to worry what people think. Your angel deserves a brother or sister... :hugs:


----------



## Becky

huge congratulations hun x


----------



## lorrilou

wow, thats brill news. no-one will judge you hun. i think a certain little boy must want a little brother or sister to watch over. 

hope you have a happy and healthy 9mths, you deserve it. x


----------



## jen1604

Oh wow honey massive massive congrats to you :hugs:
This is great news!
Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months 
xxxx


----------



## Frankie

Thats fab news hun x


----------



## Aunty E

So pleased :) Hope your bean is sticky as anything and you have a happy and healthy nine months! Only an idiot would judge you, and if they do, point us at them :)


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Babe

So proud to call you a friend, a fellow mother with such strength.
Alex lives forever in your heart and will watch over his family. You're more than amazing.
I can't wait to follow your pregnancy.

Love always xxx


----------



## xLaurax

Huge congratulations hunni!!!

Alex will be watching and smiling!!

Like has already been said only an idiot would judge you for this!! xxx


----------



## Jem

Massive congratulations hun! No-one will judge you at all and Alex would want you to carry on. He's going to be a big brother! He'd be so proud! Big hugs and kisses to you all as ever xxx


----------



## v2007

Hayley this is the bestest news ive read in ages, im so happy for you. 

You will never replace Alex, when i got pregnant with Katie i was given a Rainbow baby after the showers and she is not a replacement. 

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

V xxx


----------



## SJK

congrats darling, you deserve it and you will never replace the wee man xx


----------



## CrystalBell

Congratulations hun,i'm sooo happy for you.


----------



## Dimbo

I saw your new signature on an old thread and it bought a tear to my eye. I don't think we've chatted much, but I have seen your story and you are both so strong, you are inspirational. I am so happy for you both! 

I can only agree with what everyone else has said, this is a gift from Alex and people shouldn't judge you. If they do, they need a short sharp dose of reality. 

I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :hug:


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Huge congrats!!!


----------



## genkigemini

Congrats, Honey. That is fantastic news! :dance:


----------



## diane60f

Congratulations on your pregnancy!! 
That is a miracle to celebrate as you very fortunate to be blessed again.
Im' sorry to hear you lost your son. I cannot being to imagine how that has affected you, but I know for a fact your son is in heaven playing with all of our angel babies. 

Congrats again and heres to a happy and healthy 9 month journey!! 
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: for you!!!


----------



## andbabymakes3

OMG, this is just the loveliest news. I have followed your posts since joining bnb, and I am absolutely over the moon for you. Going to bed with a big smile on my face...and a bit more faith in the universe!

Bless you honey, your little man will be so proud of his mum. Your strength (and that of all of the other ladies who go through tragedy) is an inspiration.

xxx


----------



## calm

You have been very brave and an example to all of us. You are again blessed and no-one deserves it more than you. All my best xxx


----------



## kristy87

just seen this babe, big congrats to you and oh!! no-one will ever think you are trying to replace alex, he will love having a baby sister or brother to watch over!!!

we are always here for you hun, you already know, but i think your such a lovely, brave woman. you deserve this more than anyone xxxxx


----------



## boryoda

Hi

I am a BnB lurker, I think I have been a member for aprox a year (my 3rd child is 12 weeks old today) but this is my first post.

I am more of a reader than a writer if you get my drift.

However I just could not stop myself congratulating you on your BFP :hugs:

I too have read your posts/story and I think you are an absolute inspiration. 

Soooo CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Lanyloo

Congratulations, thats fantastic news! I'm a believer in things happen for a reason and I think Alex would be thrilled about his little brother or sister and in no way would this baby be a replacement for the little angel you lost. 

You've shown amazing courage and strength during the last couple of months, no one deserves this more than you.


----------



## kaylynn040485

Huge congrats Hayley, u dont need to worry about anyone judging u and im sure little Alex will be so proud of his mummy and daddy. After all your heartache u both deserve this more than anyone. Kx


----------



## kookie

congrats hun so happy for you both thats fantastic news xx


----------



## lola

What wonderful news, baby Alex will certainly be a proud big brother to your little one. Your strength is inspiring, wishing you the happiest and healthiest of 9 months xxxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

:hugs: congratulations hun x


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats!!!!!!!! no-one will judge, it'll be fine 

:happydance:


----------



## leedsforever

congrats sweetie :hugs:


----------



## lissaloo

well done you go girl !! it's not to soon if you and oh feel it's ok and im pretty sure Alex wouldn't mind sharing his mommy and daddy even if is is looking upon you from above xx


----------



## CareBear

Massive congratulations I so pleased for you and noone will judge


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats hun!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## tiggercats

Congratulations to you :hugs: As you have already gathered there is nothing but support here on BnB. I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Nerys

I'd like to think that those who may judge you, are those whose opinions are worthless anyway.

Congratulations to you with much love

xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congratulations to you and your OH i wish you all the happiness in the world, you truly are an inspiration to so many people.
Alex would be so proud of you and how you have carried yourself over these last few months xxx


----------



## UKMummy

I am delighted for you after all you have been through. These past couple of months have been horrendous for you both and this piece of news shines light into your lives. Alex has sent you a gift from heaven. It's early days but hey I'm celebrating already! xx


----------



## gypsy

congrats,hope you have healthy pregnancy...


----------



## wantababybump

No one will judge you here hunnie!! Congratulations!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xx


----------



## lcside

Congrats Hayley, its great news. No-one will think you are replacing Alex, I got pregnant with Erin 5 months after losing William and everyone was so supportive and really happy for us. xx


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Nobody will ever think you have replaced or try to replace Alex ...this is a gift from Alex to make his mummy smile again please take all the support the docs and mw can give u and enjoy your pregnancy :hugs: congrats xxx


----------



## ellismum

Hayley, I want to take this opportunity to tell you that you are an amazing woman who has shown the most tremendous amount of courage and strengh in what can only be described as every parents nightmare. I have followed your threads, cried and smiled and at times wished I could give you a big hug. The new baby will never replace your beautiful Alex and I agree with other posters when they say the baby is a gift from Alex. Nobody has the right to judge you and certainly not those who matter. Congratulations:hugs:


----------



## ladymilly

Congratulations hun :hugs::hugs: Im so happy for you xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Massive congrats to you both sweetie xXx


----------



## Michy

Huge congrats hun, I'm so happy for you both. x


----------



## reallytinyamy

:hugs: congratulations its wonderful news, I'm sure Alex would have wanted you to carry on, he will always be with you.

You really must do whats best for your family, you, Richard AND Alex and if that is having a baby then its nobody elses business.


----------



## overcomer79

ellismum said:


> Hayley, I want to take this opportunity to tell you that you are an amazing woman who has shown the most tremendous amount of courage and strengh in what can only be described as every parents nightmare. I have followed your threads, cried and smiled and at times wished I could give you a big hug. The new baby will never replace your beautiful Alex and I agree with other posters when they say the baby is a gift from Alex. Nobody has the right to judge you and certainly not those who matter. Congratulations:hugs:

I wanted to say "ditto". I have followed your threads and saw your video. You have a lot of love for your Angel Alex and he wanted to give something back to you for making his days with you special. Please don't be scared that we will judge you as I think everyone here is happy for you. You are amazing!


----------



## pinkmac85

HUGE congrats!!! Alex has sent you an amazing gift!!! Wishing a very healthy and happy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## cara&isla

aaaaww congratulations, thats brilliant news honey.so pleased for you and OH XXXX


----------



## tricky nicky

congratulations!!!!!
its no ones place to judge hun!!!
good luck :)


----------



## hayley x

I'm so greatful for everyones replies... everytime I log on I have more replies of congratulations and each time I read them the tears start coming. Its a mixture of emotions, and reading the lovely replies which you ladies have taken your time to write is so comforting. Some of you ladies I dont recall talking to before but to hear you have followed my sons story or taken your time to look at my posts about him means son much to me. Alex will always be very much a big part of our lives. 

And to update on my unsureness of what to do... I am off to the doctors on Wednesday... I'm really worried but excited at the same time.... Me and OH are hoping to book an early private scan in 4 weeks time when I'm 8 weeks so I will hopefully be updating with a piccie then :)

:hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Pippin

I just think it's wonderful news honey and no one will judge you so don't worry. It was meant to be and that's the bottom line. Enjoy your pregnancy and I wish you all the best xxxx


----------



## Tam

HUGE congratulations babe!! I am so pleased for you. You deserve this sooo much!

Wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months and all the very best for the future. 

Good Luck on Wednesday babe and I look forward to those scan pics in 4wks! :hug:x x x


----------



## Panda_Ally

MASSIVE Congrats Hunny!!!!


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats hun:)


----------



## sukisam

Congratulations I'm so happy fpr you both. As you know my first baby Emily was born sleeping 20/3/1999 and I had her sister Millie 9/2/2000 no-one will judge you we know more than anyone else that you can not replace your angel child. But having another baby to hold and love takes away some pain.
We know you're a great Mummy and why should Alex be an only child? I decided I had to go on and be happy and create a happy family that Emily will always be a part of, like Alex will be for you
Look after yourself this pregnany it will be a time of great joy but you will also have lots of tears as you grieve over your gorgeous boy.
I'm SO pleased for you
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hayley x

sukisam said:


> Congratulations I'm so happy fpr you both. As you know my first baby Emily was born sleeping 20/3/1999 and I had her sister Millie 9/2/2000 no-one will judge you we know more than anyone else that you can not replace your angel child. But having another baby to hold and love takes away some pain.
> We know you're a great Mummy and why should Alex be an only child? I decided I had to go on and be happy and create a happy family that Emily will always be a part of, like Alex will be for you
> Look after yourself this pregnany it will be a time of great joy but you will also have lots of tears as you grieve over your gorgeous boy.
> I'm SO pleased for you
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

You dont know how much reading that helped me :hugs: Being pregnant with all your hopes and dreams for the future then suddenly having no baby to love and care for which your instincs are wanting to do is so so hard :( 

Like with Alex we had him home for about 6 days inbetween him being in hospital so I had just started to settle with him... having to do night feeds etc then suddenly that all stops but your body knows it should be still doing it :( gosh Im rubbish at making sense.

But thank you so much for writing that reply. I know Alex will want to look down on us as a happy family and to know that his existance has made us the people we are now, its for him that we are living life. Just like im sure your Emily is sooo soo proud of you and her little sister and brother. And I so hope she sends you another little baby soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## brightstar08

massive congrats to you hunny :hugs: , you both deserve to be happy and im sure Alex will be thrilled to have a sibbling to look out for. :hug: xx


----------



## Laura--x

Congrats hun im so happy for you! No-one will judge you dont worry, be proud to spread the news that alex has a new baby brother or sister on the way!! xx


----------



## LouiseClare

That's fantastic news. I'm so pleased for you. x


----------



## Floralaura

Like others i do not know you but have read about your gorgeous Son, and wanted to say a HUGE congratulations to You, your Partner and Alex for the new addition to your Family. You are an inspiration to others and you deserve every moment of happiness this gift from Alex will bring you..xxx


----------



## catfromaus

I cannot even tell you how excited I was to read this news! Congratulations- this has made my day!

Cat
xxx


----------



## willbamom1day

congratulations!!


----------



## mummy_k

thats great hayley im so please for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Sooooooo happy for you dear!!! :hugs:


----------



## Genna

HUGE congratulations, hunni! :hugs: No one will judge you! Alex will have a baby brother or sister to look down after :hugs:


----------



## Lou

Awr huge congrats chick. Im sure that your beautiful little boy would want you carry on your lives, but to always leave a space in your heart for him.
Wishing you all the best for your pregnancy!

xxx


----------



## Emsy26

Congratulations Sweety xox
No-one will judge you, you will never replace Alex, I'm sure your angel is so happy for you, he would be proud xox


----------



## coreysmummy

hay congrats hun!! xxx


----------



## malpal

Many many many congratulations Hayley, I'm so pleased to hear your happy news. Take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hunni, i hope that you have a fab pregnancy, no one will judge you, its your own business and as long as your happy thats all that matters

Lou
xxx


----------



## louise1302

huge congratulations hun to you and richard, im sure little alex is lokking down at you with a huge cheeky grin on his face about the gift he has sent you, noone will judge you you deserve evey happiness you are a wonderful person and a fantastic mum xxx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!!!


----------



## lolly101

Congrats hun... you do what is right for you and if any judges you, they are stupid....its none of their business anyway......massive :hugs:


----------



## Lazy Leo

Just spotted this announcement hun, and wanted to pass on massive congratulations. No-one should judge you, you are not replacing Alex in any way shape or form and he will always be with you. It sounds corny but it seems to me, this 'little' gift was just 'meant to be' :hug:


----------



## emie

:happydance::bfp::happydance: congrats hun...:hugs:


----------



## bambikate

awww huge congrats hun x x


----------

